

My Secret Santa W/E Project for Charity is on ABCNews.com - biggitybones
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/seasons-tweetings-great-twitter-secret-santa/story?id=12406068

======
danielamitay
Link to their site: <http://thegreattwittersecretsanta.com/>

Link to their Facebook version: <http://thegreatsecretsanta.com/>

------
sp332
And you can wrap your gift in tweets as well!
<http://pages.samsung.com/us/tweetwrap/>

